# NEW 2016 7 Series G11 fully exposed



## JBMNT (Dec 29, 2014)

2016 BMW 7 Series fully exposed. Front end styling is a combination of the F30 and X5. Rear styling is clean and sleek with integrated exhaust outlets as seen on the test mules. Sporting optional laser headlights on this pre-production display model. LED lighting will be standard, with laser lighting as an optional upgrade.

The G11 next gen 7 series will be built on BMW's new module platform and feature the B family of engines. The chassis will borrow heavy from the BMW i3 and i8 for weight savings. The interior has the latest iDrive with a touch screen. The full details are expected to come out before the Geneva Auto show. In Geneva BMW will pull the wraps of this next gen 7 series officially.

*Nex gen G11 Spy shots*


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Where did you get the picture from?

Tim


----------



## JBMNT (Dec 29, 2014)

Secret


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Can you give us more info to prove the validity of the photo?

Tim


----------



## 07 E63650i (Jan 7, 2013)

Not liking the exterior compared to the F01, but I'll have to see the G11 in person.


----------



## JBMNT (Dec 29, 2014)

I don't like color but I'm sure white or black would be much nicer


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Is that laser lights?

Does it have Apple Play?


----------



## bmdubya1198 (Jun 24, 2012)

The side looks identical to the F01. I would think BMW would have done more to make it "new."


----------



## chaswyck (Oct 12, 2014)

Front's ok, rear end is hideous.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

had a gf like that once.


----------



## omaralt (Jul 17, 2010)

Gary J said:


> had a gf like that once.


Loool

I do agree though. Looks very Lexus like from the rear. Did you have gf like that too?


----------



## bimmerdallas (Mar 16, 2014)

KIA K900 rear?


----------



## PREDATOR 007 (May 18, 2012)

Not digging it at all. Is the lift kit standard now? BMW is missing the mark by a long shot if that is the best they can do. MB dealers must be jumping for joy.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

PREDATOR 007 said:


> Not digging it at all. Is the lift kit standard now? BMW is missing the mark by a long shot if that is the best they can do. MB dealers must be jumping for joy.


I agree. If I were in the market for an executive sedan my choice would have to be a MBZ S63 AMG.


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

tim330i said:


> Can you give us more info to prove the validity of the photo?
> 
> Tim


http://www.autoweek.nl/nieuws/31314/kijk-nou-nieuwe-bmw-7-serie

Seems to be from this Dutch site.


----------



## Preludator (Oct 8, 2013)

If this is what BMW is coming up with for 2016. They sure have missed the wagon. Mercedes S-Class dominates the segment and beats any competitor unless you go up to Bentley and Royce. Am huge BMW fan but come on; going cheap on design and clumsy plastics will undermine the Brand. BMW is starting to loose the "WoW" effect. Has anyone seen the MB S-Class Coupe? piece of Art in design and innovation. 6 Series looks so outdated and less classy for sure. Time to step it up a notch BMW. enough being cheap and charging "Us" too much money for average product.


----------

